# My [humble] kit.



## Canadian

Hey folks, 

Here is my humble setup. I'm not after any more knives, and this is my (semi) permanent kit: 

Franz Güde 320mm Bread Knife 
Rodrigue Custom 10" French Chef's Knife 
T-I Sabatier Nogent 10" Chef's Knife
T-I Sabatier Nogent 10" Slicing Knife
T-I Sabatier Nogent 6" Utility Knife
T-I Sabatier Nogent 3" Paring Knife x2 (I love this little guy so much I bought a second one)

Shapton 1k and 4k w/stone holder. I love these stones. Minimum maintenance, splash and go, minimal dishing and the Sabs only need a few passes on them to get them sharp. The cutting board is walnut (end-grain) and I have an 18" walnut Mag-Blok on its way. 

The only change i'm considering is replacing the Güde with a Robert Herder "Grand Moulin" Bread Knife. However, I'm not sure yet if I want to give up the extra length. Otherwise, I am content. 

Regards!


----------



## Eamon Burke

I'm not much for nogents, but the Guede, Rodrigue, and Parer is enough for me to do anything! Nice set up.


----------



## Canadian

BurkeCutlery said:


> I'm not much for nogents, but the Guede, Rodrigue, and Parer is enough for me to do anything! Nice set up.



The slicer and utility/petty are "extra" knives--they were my last two purchases. 

Regarding the Sabs, I would probably part with my other two knives before I would part with my nogents--that's how much I love them. They get as sharp as any Japanese knife I have ever owned albeit they don't hold it as long (non-issue for a home chef). A healthy trade off considering how light these are and how easily they get sharp.

Thanks for the comment.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Nice setup, Canadian.

That Güde is a monster! What makes you think a Herder "Grand Moulin" would be an upgrade?

I love your Rodrigue, and was intrigued by Nogent lore enough to buy a few of my own (though I haven't spent any time cutting with them yet).

I admire your resolve to limit your collection to favorites/necessities only (not something I have had much success with personally).

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Canadian

Johnny.B.Good said:


> Nice setup, Canadian.
> 
> That Güde is a monster! What makes you think a Herder "Grand Moulin" would be an upgrade?
> 
> I love your Rodrigue, and was intrigued by Nogent lore enough to buy a few of my own (though I haven't spent any time cutting with them yet).
> 
> I admire your resolve to limit your collection to favorites/necessities only (not something I have had much success with personally).
> 
> Thanks for sharing!



The time I would normally spend on the internet reading and searching for another purchase I use working on my cutting technique and cooking skills.

The nogents are elegant creatures. My 6" is 43 grams in weight (no joke). The first time my girlfriend picked it up her exact reaction was "holy, it's so light". They are also very thin. 


Regards!


----------



## Canadian

Johnny.B.Good said:


> That Güde is a monster! What makes you think a Herder "Grand Moulin" would be an upgrade?



I realized I didn't respond to this question. 

I don't think it would be an upgrade, but rather a side grade? 

I prefer the aesthetics of the Herder--that is all. 

Regards!


----------



## bikehunter

I love Nogents and wish I had more than two. ;-)


----------



## VoodooMajik

That bread knife is a beast.


----------



## Von blewitt

Canadian said:


> The slicer and utility/petty are "extra" knives--they were my last two purchases.
> 
> Regarding the Sabs, I would probably part with my other two knives before I would part with my nogents--that's how much I love them. They get as sharp as any Japanese knife I have ever owned albeit they don't hold it as long (non-issue for a home chef). A healthy trade off considering how light these are and how easily they get sharp.
> 
> Thanks for the comment.


 
If you ever decide to "part" with that Pierre I'll help you lighten the load! It was your review of that knife that convinced me to join Pierres waiting list!


----------



## chinacats

I too love the nogents, still some of my favorite knives. Nice kit!


----------

